
Updating Deeply Nested Attributes with RSpec - mooreds
http://noelworden.com/2017/10/04/nested-attributes-rspec/
======
zaqokm321
I gather because you linked to FactoryGirl, that you are using it, so you
might want to take a look at FactoryGirl#attributes_for. This should tidy up
the large post body text, and also help the Law Of Demeter issues with
variables like @mms_price.

